# Cory safe black sand



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello! I'm looking for a black, inert sand substrate that will be safe for corys as well. I found this post that compares some grain sizes.

The S-grade ceramaquartz looks very fine and soft in comparison to the blasting sand. The problem is that I don't believe it is sold in my area, based on the company's website.

Another option is Tahitian Moon Sand. However I've read quite a few posts/reviews that state it is quite sharp.

Any thoughts or suggestions? Maybe a way to get my hands on some ceramaquartz? Thanks so much!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Tahitian moon sand is not sharp. For that matter, I'm not aware of any commercial aquarium substrate that is too sharp for benthic fish, including cories. What erodes cories' barbels is poor water quality, not the substrate. 

I kept cories for several years on Tahitian sand, and now even longer on fluorite, another "culprit" for shredding barbels. Again, it's not the substrate, it's the water quality.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

My pygmys and habrosus breed and are very healthy on blasting sand.


----------



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

Method said:


> My pygmys and habrosus breed and are very healthy on blasting sand.


Same here, black diamond blasting sand medium, I think it's the 30/60?


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Method said:


> My pygmys and habrosus breed and are very healthy on blasting sand.


Ditto, just pick up a 50lb of black diamond blasting sand for $8.00


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for all the replies, everyone. I won't worry about it too much then. Seems like everyone likes the blasting sand. Any difference between it and the Tahitian Moon Sand that any knows of?


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

hachi said:


> Awesome! Thanks for all the replies, everyone. I won't worry about it too much then. Seems like everyone likes the blasting sand. Any difference between it and the Tahitian Moon Sand that any knows of?



BIIIG price difference!


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

ichy said:


> BIIIG price difference!


Yeah, that's why I asked, lol! If they're the same-ish, I'll just go find a fat bag of the blasting sand. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I will always support quartz sand for corys. On everything else maybe they are healthy, maybe even breed, but you will never see happy digging cory. I've always kept corys on quartz sand and looking at other corys - mine were always happier. I know they can live on anything, but for me it's sad, that we believe in right water params, but won't believe, that some fish like one substrate more than another.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

nel said:


> I will always support quartz sand for corys. On everything else maybe they are healthy, maybe even breed, but you will never see happy digging cory. I've always kept corys on quartz sand and looking at other corys - mine were always happier. I know they can live on anything, but for me it's sad, that we believe in right water params, but won't believe, that some fish like one substrate more than another.


I'd counter that by seeing how much fun they seem to be having sucking worms out from between the bits of gravel. :wink2:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I agree, its endless fun watching them dig eyeball deep in the sand.
National Geographic? Aquarium Sand | Gravel & Sand | PetSmart

I recommend the above sand, it is very uniform sized and does not compact easily.


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

longgonedaddy said:


> I'd counter that by seeing how much fun they seem to be having sucking worms out from between the bits of gravel. :wink2:


I'll second this. My cories seem plenty happy with the clay gravel I'm using.


----------

